# Quatsch, Qualität [Aussprache <qu>]



## Roy776

Hallo alle zusammen 

Das ist eine Frage, über die ich mir schon länger Gedanken gemacht habe. Erstmal der Hintergrund des Ganzen:
Ich war, als ich kleiner war, immer wieder von meiner Tante darauf hingewiesen worden, dass ich die Buchstabenfolge QU/KU wirklich wie QU ausspreche und nicht, wie es im Hochdeutschen anscheinend richtig ist, KV. Anfangs war es noch zu ihrer Belustigung, mit der Zeit versuchte sie jedoch immer mal wieder mir diesen "Teufel" auszutreiben, geschafft hat sie es nie. Ich spreche es immer noch als QU aus.

Nun zu meiner Frage: Bin ich der einzige hier der dies tut? Was haltet Ihr von der Aussprache? Fändet Ihr sie störend, gar schrecklich?
Als Beispiele können wir ja folgende Worte nehmen: Quatsch, bequem, Qual, quengeln
Ich spräche sie alle mit einem QU aus und meine Tante meinte zu mir, dass meine Aussprache besonders bei dem Wort Quatsch sehr auffällig sei.

Ich danke Euch schon im Vorraus für Eure Antworten


----------



## Bahiano

Hallo Roy,
im Deutschen werden "qua", "que", "quo" und "qui" nicht als Diphtong ausgesprochen, sondern wie {kwa}, {kwe},{kwo} und {kwi}.
Quatsch = {Kwatsch}, bequem = {bekwehm}, Qual = {Kwahl}, quengeln = {kwengeln}, quitt = {kwitt], Quote = {Kwohte}, usw.


----------



## Roy776

Das dem so ist, ist mir klar. Mir geht es darum, ob es noch andere gibt, die dieser Konvention (vielleicht auch wissentlich) NICHT folgen, weil das bei mir der Fall ist. Ich weiß, wie es richtig sein müsste, kriege mich aber nicht dazu bewegt, es anders zu machen. Ich muss mich förmlich zwingen, KW zu sagen.


----------



## Frank78

Wie sprichst Du "Quatsch"? Kuh-atsch oder Kuhu-atsch? 

In ersterem hört man kaum einen Unterschied zu [kw], das zweite Beispiel wirkt sehr befremdlich.
Wo hast Du nur die Aussprache her? Im Englischen ist qu meist [kw], im Deutschen fast immer [kw]. Die einzige Ausnahme, die mir einfällt ist Quarantäne.


----------



## berndf

Roy776 said:


> Das dem so ist, ist mir klar. Mir geht es darum,  ob es noch andere gibt, die dieser Konvention (vielleicht auch  wissentlich) NICHT folgen, weil das bei mir der Fall ist. Ich weiß, wie  es richtig sein müsste, kriege mich aber nicht dazu bewegt, es anders zu  machen. Ich muss mich förmlich zwingen, KW zu sagen.


Also die Aussprache [kuɛlə] oder [kʊɛlə] gilt sicher als sehr "ungewöhnlich", ich habe sich vor einem Erwachsenen noch nie bewusst gehört. Die Alternativaussprache, die man durchaus bisweilen hört, ist [kwɛlə], d.h. so wie im Englischen oder Italienischen.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Die einzige Ausnahme, die mir einfällt ist Quarantäne.


"Qu"=/k/ kommt vielleicht noch in einer Handvoll anderer französischen Lehnwörter vor, wie z.B. Quiche.


----------



## Roy776

Quatsch klänge bei mir einfach wie "Kuatsch", UA sogesehen als Diphtong. De facto ist mir bewusst, dass die Aussprache nicht standardgemäß ist, allerdings muss ich mich, wie bereits erwähnt, zwingen es anders auszusprechen. Woher ich das haben könnte, ist mir selbst nicht klar, denn jeder, den ich kenne, spricht es richtig aus. Wiederum ist meine Tante auch die einzige, die diese sprachliche Eigenheit bei mir bemerkt hat.

berndf: Dein letztes Aussprachsbeispiel kommt meiner Aussprache (meines Empfindens nach) sehr nahe. Mein Quatsch klingt ein wenig wie das polnische Ł in kłaść oder kłamać. Dieses wiederum klingt ähnlich dem englischen W.


----------



## Resa Reader

Da du ja zweisprachig bist, wird Deine Aussparche vom Englischen *[w]* beeinflusst sein, denke ich. Die deutsche Aussprache ist ja nicht [kw] sondern - wie du in #1 richtig geschrieben hast -  *[kv]. *

So wie viele deutsche Sprecher mit dem englischen [w] so ihre liebe Note haben, hast du halt das umgekehrte Problem. 

Ich selber habe zwar mit dem englischen [w] keine Probleme, merke aber auch manchmal, dass ich mich konzentrieren muss, wenn [v] und [w] in einem Satz in schneller Abfolge kommt. (very well, a very good wine, etc.) Wenn man etwas müde ist, macht da manchmal die Artikulation nicht mit.


----------



## Roy776

Es ist sehr gut möglich, dass mein Englisch meine deutsche Aussprache beeinflusst  In diesem Fall hab ich dann wohl noch Glück, da diese Abweichung von der Norm anscheinend nicht so markant ist, es sei denn man konzentriert sich drauf. In meinem Englisch ist der Einfluss markanter, da ich teilweise das Perfekt und die Vergangenheit vertausche, obwohl ich weiß, wie es richtig sein muss. Allerdings erklärt die Beeinflussung auch, warum kein anderer diese Aussprache hat.
Irgendwie aber auch in soweit interessant, als dass die (im Grunde) Zweitsprache hier die dominante Sprache beeinflusst, da ich Deutsch ja im Alltag immer brauche und Englisch nur privat, sprich mit wenigen Verwandten, Fernsehen, Bücher usw. benutzt habe.


----------



## berndf

Ich kenne aber auch Deutsche, die [kw] sagen. Meine Tochter z.B.; und die hat das weder von mir noch von ihrer Mutter.


----------



## Roy776

Das ist interessant. Das würde für mich bedeuten, dass es bei mir auch nicht zweifellos meine Zweisprachigkeit ist. Jetzt frag ich mich, wie das kommen kann? Schließlich lernen Kinder die Sprache ja von den Leuten um sie herum. Wenn diese allerdings die korrekte Aussprache "kv" haben, woher kommt dann der Wandel zur (was ich jetzt mal so nennen würde) hyperkorrekten Aussprache?


----------



## Leica

Aber das gibts doch immer mal, dass Leute vereinzelnd irgendwas komisch aussprechen (z. B. ebend, statt eben, weiß Gott, woher das kommt) und sich das festsetzt und sie es nichtmehr weg bekommen. 
Deinen Fehler find ich beim schnellen Sprechen garnicht unbedingt so auffällig.


----------



## berndf

Seit wir diese Diskussion hatten, habe ich in Radio und Fernsehen etwas darauf geachtet, wer "qu" [kw] statt [kv] ausspricht. Mir ist dies mehrfach bei Schweizer Sprechern aufgefallen. Ob das Dialekteinfluss ist kann ich nicht sagen. Eventuell könnte es auch, gerade bei Zürchern, italienischer Einfluss sein. Ein Muttersprachler könnte dazu vielleicht näheres sagen.


----------



## Frank78

Gerade habe ich Lothar Matthäus, der ja bekanntermaßen Franke ist, das Wort "Qualität" sagen hören und für mich klang es wie [ˌg*w*aliˈdɛːd] bei ihm. 

Von daher die Frage, ob das /w/ in einigen deutschen Dialekten überlebt hat oder es eine Eigenart von ihm ist oder ich mich nur verhört habe.


----------



## Hutschi

Kannst Du bitte den Kontrast mit angeben zum Vergleich?

Ich spreche es wie "Kwalität" aus.
Ist dieses w das /v/ und das /w/ das "u"?

Die Konsonanten weiche ich (in diesem Wort) selten auf.

"u" liegt in "Qualität" teilweise zwischen "w" und "u".


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> Kannst Du bitte den Kontrast mit angeben zum Vergleich?
> 
> Ich spreche es wie "Kwalität" aus.
> Ist dieses w das /v/ und das /w/ das "u"?.



Das wäre ein /v/. Ich meine das /w/ wie in Englischen "*w*ater" oder eben "q*u*ality".


----------



## διαφορετικός

Das Wort "Qualität" spreche ich meist mit einem kurzen "u" aus, was wohl dem "/w/" entspricht. Möglicherweise ist das aber nicht typisch für meinen Dialekt, sondern der Schriftsprache dem Schriftbild und der Imitation von Fremdsprachen geschuldet.

Zudem gibt es in manchen westlichen Deutschschweizer Dialekten die Neigung, das kleine "L" im Wortinneren oder -ende mit einem kurzen "u" zu ersetzen, das resultiert wohl in der Regel in einem "/w/". Z.B. Standarddeutsch "Quelle" --> Dialekt "Queue", "Wald" --> "Waud".


----------



## Hutschi

Frank78 said:


> Das wäre ein /v/. Ich meine das /w/ wie in Englischen "*w*ater" oder eben "q*u*ality".


Also:
PS: Qualität – Wiktionary
Aussprache:

IPA: [ˌkvaliˈtɛːt]

Ich denke, ich spreche es zwischen /w/ und /v/ aus, denn ich habe erstmal versucht, es in beiden Formen "rein" auszusprechen.
Dabei fiel mir auf: Mit /w/ sind die Lippen offen und stärker gespannt. Zugleich ist der Mund insgesamt stärker gespannt.

Mit /v/ sind die Lippen bis auf einen Spalt geschlossen und relativ locker. Es klingt etwas laxer.

Wenn ich es "normal" ausspreche, geht es stärker zum /v/, hat aber auch leichte Eigenschaften vom /w/ und ist kein reines /v/.

Ungefähr mit angedeutetem /w/, dann sehr kurzes /v/.

Mit "reinem"/v/ ohne vorheriges /w/ (u) fällt es mir schwerer. Dann muss ich nach dem "k" sofort ohne Übergang die Lippen spannen.

Also ich spreche es wesentlich weniger gespannt aus als Englisch "quality", wobei ich aber kein guter Englisch-Sprecher bin, ich habe starken Akzent. Außer Diana Loeser im Fernsehen war keiner meiner Englisch-Lehrer Muttersprachler.
Mit englischen Muttersprachlern kam ich erstmals im Alter von knapp 40 zusammen.


----------



## Frank78

διαφορετικός said:


> Zudem gibt es in manchen westlichen Deutschschweizer Dialekten die Neigung, das kleine "L" im Wortinneren oder -ende mit einem kurzen "u" zu ersetzen, das resultiert wohl in der Regel in einem "/w/". Z.B. Standarddeutsch "Quelle" --> Dialekt "Queue", "Wald" --> "Waud".



Interessant, dass es in verschiedenen Sprachen immer wieder die gleichen oder sehr ähnliche Phänomene gibt. Das erinnert mich an Cockney, wo auch nicht-anlautende L's durch W's ersetzt werden, "ill" -> "iw", "Phil" -> "Phiw", etc.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Das mit dem Cockney wusste ich nicht - interessant.

Angeblich spricht man "qu" auch in Südtirol wie "ku" aus.


----------



## Kajjo

Standardsprachlich wir "Qualität" wie /kv/ gesprochen. So habe ich es auch immer gehört.  Ein /w/ kann ich mir da nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Hutschi

Sprichst Du das "k" behaucht oder unbehaucht?
Wenn ich es stark behaucht spreche, kommt etwa /kv/ heraus.
Wenn ich es nur schwach behauche, habe ich das Gefühl, dass vor dem /v/ noch ein angedeutetes /w/ (u) kommt.
Ich brauche einen Übergang von /k/ zu /v/.

Wie wird der realisiert? Behauchen? Knacklaut? Oder anders?


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Sprichst Du das "k" behaucht oder unbehaucht?


Behaucht. Wie andere K am Anfang auch. 

_Qualität / Quark / quasi_



Hutschi said:


> dass vor dem /v/ noch ein angedeutetes /w/ (u) kommt.


Also ich spitze die Lippen nicht und kann mir da auch kein /w/ vorstellen, wenn es Deutsch klingen soll.

Wenn ich z.B. "Quark" absichtlich mit /wu/ spreche, klingt es nicht nach dem deutschen Wort, sondern eher als ob man Frösche imitiert oder eine Fremdsprache spricht.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe es heute mit einem Freund durchdiskutiert.
Er sagte nach dem Vorsprechen, dass ich das "v" ungefähr ausspreche, als käme es von einem "b", also wie wenn das /v/ von einem "b" abgeleitet wird, also zwischen /v/ und /u/.
Wahrscheinlich ein sächsischer Einfluss. Ich spräche "v" allgemein meist zu wenig stimmhaft. Aber es ist auch nicht stimmlos /f/.

Vergleiche: Liste der IPA-Zeichen – Wikipedia



β
Stimmhafter bilabialer Frikativähnlich deutsch _w_, allerdings mit beiden Lippen statt Schneidezähnen und Unterlippe gebildetspan. _labio_ (Lippe) [ˈla*β*jo]
Binongko _awa_ (bekommen) [ˈa*β*a]


Ich spreche es also eher /kβ/ bzw /kwβ/ (mit sehr kurzem /w/ (u)).

Letztlich heißt es, dass ich statt /v/ in Wirklichkeit /β/ sage.

Bemerkt habe ich den Unterschied vorher nicht.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Wahrscheinlich ein sächsischer Einfluss.


Mit östlichen Dialekten kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, aber deine Wurzeln liegen ja nach dem, was du zuvor hier im Forum beschrieben hast, in einem fränkischen Dialekt. Allgemein kann mann sagen, dass je weiter man nach Süden kommt, desto unvollständiger ist die Lautverschiebung von /w/ nach /v/. In praktisch allen oberdeutschen Dialekten und Regionalsprachen wird standarddeutsch /v/ als [ʋ] realisiert, was irgendwo auf halbem Weg zwischen [w] und [v] liegt. In oberdeutschen Mundarten existiert [v] praktisch überhaupt nicht, sondern nur [f] und [ʋ].


----------



## Hutschi

Das ist durchaus möglich. Vielleicht ist es eine Art Ausgleichs- bzw. Angleichsprozess.
Viele, die nicht aus Sachsen sind, nehmen an, ich sei aus Sachsen. Die hier wohnenden merken teilweise, dass ich nicht von hier bin.

Vielleicht ist das alles die Ursache, dass ich das Gefühl habe, sowohl /w/ als auch /v/ nacheinander auszusprechen, wobei /v/ nicht genau stimmt.

Leider kenne ich mich mit den Umschriften nicht sehr genau aus, sondern nur etwas. Ich spreche das "w" aus, als käme es vom "b", nur als Reibelaut statt als Plosiv.
Im Itzgründischen (ein oberfränkischer Dialekt) ist "über" ungefähr="öwa", vielleicht ist das der Zusammenhang.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Im Itzgründischen (ein oberfränkischer Dialekt) ist "über" ungefähr="öwa", vielleicht ist das der Zusammenhang.


Das ist nicht nur dort so. Im Plattdeutschen ist _über = över_ und im Englischen _over_. Was nur im Oberdeutschen geschehen ist, ist, dass durch die Verhärtung aller stimmhaften Fikative und Plosive, das [v] ganz verschwunden ist. Meist ist das [v] zu [f] geworden, manchmal aber auch zu [ʋ]. Im Norden ist der Übergang von /w/ zu /v/ recht unproblematisch gewesen, weil das [v] als Laut nie verschwunden war.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Wenn ich z.B. "Quark" absichtlich mit /wu/ spreche, klingt es nicht nach dem deutschen Wort, sondern eher als ob man Frösche imitiert oder eine Fremdsprache spricht.



Frösche imitieren ist nicht so falsch. "Quak". Wie sprichst Du das?

Ich habe noch etwas weiter probiert.

Ich spreche "f" und "v"="w" bilabial aus, also bei f, wie wenn ich blase ("Blaselaut"), bei "w" kommt Betonung dazu. Dass das in Deutsch eigentlich anders gemacht wird, habe ich erst durch diesen Faden erfahren. Es ist also nicht bedeutungsunterscheidend.
Wenn ich das "f" bzw. "v"="w" labio-dental ausspreche, dann ist zwischen "k" und "w" (/v/) kein "u" (/w/)

Wenn ich "f" bzw. "v" und "w"  labiodental (standardmäßig) ausspreche, höre ich beim Laut keinen Unterschied. Nur beim Übergang zu anderen Lauten, wie in "Quak"

Labiodental bleiben die Lippen breit, bilabial werden sie leicht gerundet.

Es ergibt sich also: "Quak" ergibt bei labiodentaler Aussprache: /kvak/
Bei bilabialer Aussprache: /k(w)βark/, wobei /β/  kein bedeutungsunterscheidendes deutsches Phonem ist, sondern nur eine Aussprachevariante von w=v.

w=we
v=v
/w/ ähnlich double-u
/β/ bilabiale Aussprachevariante von w, also wie beim Blasen zwischen den Lippen
/v/ labio-dentale Aussprachevariante, Standard, wie beim Blasen zwischen Unterlippe und oberer Zahnreihe

Labiodental – Wikipedia


> In der Phonetik beschreibt *labiodental* den Artikulationsort eines Lautes. Ein labiodentaler Laut oder Labiodental (auch _Labiodentalis_ (f.); deutsch _Lippenzahnlaut_) wird mit Lippen (lateinisch _labia_, auch _labiae_, _labeae_) und Zähnen (lat. _dentes_) gebildet. Im Deutschen sind das der stimmhafte Konsonant „w“ und das stimmlose „f“


In dieser Aussprache entsteht bei mir kein "u" nch dem "k".



berndf said:


> . Meist ist das [v] zu [f] geworden, manchmal aber auch zu [ʋ].


Die Aussprache von [ʋ] habe ich nicht ganz verstanden. Vielleicht spreche ich es zumindest teilweise so aus, ohne es zu bemerken. Aber ich spreche ja /v/ und /f/ bilabial aus.

Stimmhafter labiodentaler Approximant – Wikipedia


> Der *stimmhafte labiodentale Approximant* (ein stimmhafter, mit Unterlippe und Zähnen gebildeter Approximant) ist ein Konsonant, bei dem eine Enge zwischen Unterlippe und den Oberzähnen gebildet wird, allerdings ohne dass eine Geräuschbildung erfolgt.


Bilabial ist es also nicht.

---
Der "Blaselaut" zwischen den Lippen scheint eine alte Aussprache zu sein, er wird zum Beispiel erwähnt in Encyclopädisch-pädagogisches lexikon, oder, Vollständiges, alphabetisch geordnetes hand- und hilfsbuch der pädagogik und didaktik; zum behuf des praktischen lehrfachs ...
Encyclopädisch-pädagogisches Lexikon ...
von Johann Georg Christian Wörle (1835)

Es muss sich also in einigen Gegenden erhalten haben, da ich es sonst nicht so sprechen würde.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich spreche "f" und "v"="w" bilabial aus


Das würde einiges erklären. Mir ist keine Dialekt bekannt, das noch bilabiales "f", also [ɸ] standardmäßig hat. 

Das urgermanische f war ziemlich sicher [ɸ] und der stimmhafte Allophon entsprechend [β], was mit dem spirantisierten intervokalischen b zusammen gefallen war (vergleiche niederdeutsch _ick heff_, englisch _I have_ und hochdeutsch _ich habe_). In allen modernen germanischen Sprachen hat sich f aber zu einem Dentolabial entwickelt.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Die Aussprache von [ʋ] habe ich nicht ganz verstanden.


Das ist ein dentolablialer Approximant. D.h. die oberen Zähne werden in die Nähe der Unterlippe gebracht. Anders als beim [v] drücken die oberen Zähne aber nicht auf die Unterlippe. Niederländisch unterscheidet /ʋ/ und /v/ phonemisch, z.B. _wan_=/ʋɑn/ vs. _van_=/vɑn/ (am besten Beispiele von Belgiern oder Niederländern aus den südlichen Provinzen raussuchen, weil für die meisten Sprecher in den Niederlanden /v/ nicht oder kaum von /f/ zu unterscheiden ist, also _van_=/fɑn/).


----------



## Hutschi

Im 19. Jahrhundert wurde das "w" in der deutschen Bühnenaussprache auch bilabial in "quer" ausgesprochen. Vornehmlich in Süddeutschland.
Ulrich Thilo Hoffmann, "NORMEN DER DEUTSCHEN BÜHNENAUSSPRACHE IN DER FACHLITERATUR DES 19. JAHRHUNDERTS", S. 16., musiconn.publish: Normen der deutschen Bühnenaussprache in der Fachliteratur des 19. Jahrhunderts
Bei Sieb dann nur noch dentolabial.

Das würde einen Teil der /w/-Aussprache mit erklären.

PS:
Bilabial müsste beim Approximanten als Teilmenge enthalten sein, da die Zähne immer in der Nähe der Lippe sind. Lediglich ist die Lippenform bilabial symmetrisch.

2. PS: In meiner Geburtsgegend Steinach sind b und w = [β] verwandt. Arbeit im Dialekt=Arbed=Arwed.


----------



## elroy

Frank78 said:


> Interessant, dass es in verschiedenen Sprachen immer wieder die gleichen oder sehr ähnliche Phänomene gibt. Das erinnert mich an Cockney, wo auch nicht-anlautende L's durch W's ersetzt werden, "ill" -> "iw", "Phil" -> "Phiw", etc.


Im Polnischen wird /w/ sogar <ł> geschrieben! Ich glaube, das ist ein ursprünglicher [l]-Laut, der mit der Zeit zu einem [w] wurde und nicht durch einen vollkommen anderen Buchstaben ersetzt wurde, sondern das <l> wurde nur mit einem Schrägstrich ausgeschmückt. Heute unterscheidet das Polnische also zwischen <l>=/l/ und <ł>=/w/.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich glaube, das ist ein ursprünglicher [l]-Laut, der mit der Zeit zu einem [w]


Im Polnischen wurde das slawische dunkle /ɫ/ (daher die immer noch verwandte Schreibung <ł>) zu /w/, während das helle /l/ ein /l/ blieb. Die Lautverschiebung entstand, wenn ich mich recht erinnere im 16. oder 17. Jahrhundert als eine aristokratische Aussprachevariante. Ist also ein ähnlicher Prozess zu ähnlicher Zeit wie die Entstehung des hinten gesprochenen /r/ im Französischen.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> Wenn ich z.B. "Quark" absichtlich mit /wu/ spreche, klingt es nicht nach dem deutschen Wort, sondern eher als ob man Frösche imitiert oder eine Fremdsprache spricht.


"Quak" ist ja lautmalend.
Aber wird das dann in Deutsch anders ausgesprochen als z.B. "Quark"? (Vom "r" abgesehen.)
/wu/ soll sicher in ipa /wv/ sein, denke ich.
Oder [wv] ? Es ist ja eine phonetische Notation.
Die Frage ist ernstgemeint. Ich habe in der letzten Zeit in vielen Quellen nachgeschlagen und viel gelernt.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> Aber wird das dann in Deutsch anders ausgesprochen als z.B. "Quark"? (Vom "r" abgesehen.)


Auf Duden wird sogar "quaken" ohne "u" ausgesprochen (die Aussprache ist dort nicht schriftlich angegeben, aber man kann den Klang abspielen lassen).
Auf Wiktionary wird die Aussprache von "quaken" als [ˈkvaːkn̩] angegeben. (Das passt zur Aussprache bei Duden.)

P.S.: Aussprache von "quak" laut Wiktionary: [kvaːk]. (Bei Duden nicht angegeben.)


----------



## Hutschi

Danke. [v] ist ja die Standardaussprache von "w".


Noch eine Literaturquelle zur bilabialen Aussprache im Mitteldeutschen Bereich:

Varietäten des Deutschen, IDS-Jahrbuch, 1996, S. 129
Artikel Sprachvarietäten des Mitteldeutschen.

Danach wird in diesem Bereich das W bilabial ausgesprochen, in verschiedenen Dialektgruppen.

Übrigens werden zusätzliche Vokale oft zur leichteren Sprechbarkeit eingeführt, Beispiel Millich statt Milch.
Der Effekt wurde in dem Buch auch besprochen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Aber wird das dann in Deutsch anders ausgesprochen als z.B. "Quark"?


Ich plädiere dafür, für wirklich lautmalende Aussprachen keinen Standard festzulegen. Das ist ja ohnehin eher scherzhaft. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass viele Kinder intuitiv eher [kwuak] machen würden statt [kva:k]

Aber wenn man "quaken" als normales Verb verwendet, dann wird es auch ganz normal mit [kv] ausgesprochen.



διαφορετικός said:


> Auf Wiktionary wird die Aussprache von "quaken" als [ˈkvaːkn̩] angegeben.


Klar, als normales Verb stellt "quaken" keine Ausnahme dar, sondern folgt den normalen Ausspracheregeln.



Hutschi said:


> /wu/ soll sicher in ipa /wv/ sein, denke ich.


Hä, warum?


----------



## elroy

Kurzer Kommentar am Rande: Ich erfahre dank Wiktionary, dass im Deutschen sowohl Enten als auch Frösche quaken.  In English, ducks quack and frogs croak.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Ich plädiere dafür, für wirklich lautmalende Aussprachen keinen Standard festzulegen. Das ist ja ohnehin eher scherzhaft. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass viele Kinder intuitiv eher [kwuak] machen würden statt [kva:k]
> 
> Aber wenn man "quaken" als normales Verb verwendet, dann wird es auch ganz normal mit [kv] ausgesprochen.
> 
> 
> Klar, als normales Verb stellt "quaken" keine Ausnahme dar, sondern folgt den normalen Ausspracheregeln.
> 
> 
> Hä, warum?


Weil erst ein k kommt, dann ein kurzes u, also [w], dann ein w, dann das u. Ivh spreche es falsch bilabial aus.
Standard ist [v] für w. 

Aber ich kann mich irren.
Kwuak kann ich nicht flüssig aussprechen. Jedenfalls habe ich deshalb nachgefragt.
Aber: man kann labiodental [kvuak] tatsächlich aussprechen.
Danke sehr.
Ich habe alles ausprobiert.


----------



## Linnets

Canepari:2003 schreibt [β̥]: _Quatsch_ [kʰβ̥at͜ʃ]; _zwei_ [t͜sʰβ̥aɪ̯]; _Schwester_ [ʃβ̥ɛstʀ̩].


----------



## Sowka

elroy said:


> Kurzer Kommentar am Rande: Ich erfahre dank Wiktionary, dass im Deutschen sowohl Enten als auch Frösche quaken.  In English, ducks quack and frogs croak.


Das ist auch im WordReference dictionary  
Quaken - Wörterbuch Deutsch-Englisch - WordReference.com


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> dann ein kurzes u, also [w]


[w] ist doch kein kurzes U, sondern der englische w-Laut wie in why, what, we.



Hutschi said:


> Standard ist [v] für w.


Ja, obwohl real meist als [ʋ] realisiert, also approximant mit "Zähne berühren gerade eben ganz kurz die Lippe von innen, ohne frikativ zu werden".


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ja, obwohl real meist als [ʋ] realisiert, also approximant mit "Zähne berühren gerade eben ganz kurz die Lippe von innen, ohne frikativ zu werden".


Bei den r-Lauten gibt es zwischen [r] und dem approximanten [ɹ] noch das "tapped" [ɾ] als Zwischenstufe. So etwas bräuchte man vielleicht zur Beschreibung des (standard)deutschen /v/ auch. Ein echtes approximantes [ʋ], so wie im süddeutschen Raum oft gesprochen wird, ist doch noch etwas anderes.


----------



## berndf

Linnets said:


> Canepari:2003 schreibt [β̥]: _Quatsch_ [kʰβ̥at͜ʃ]; _zwei_ [t͜sʰβ̥aɪ̯]; _Schwester_ [ʃβ̥ɛstʀ̩].


In welchem Kontext? In Südtirol könnte ich mir das vorstellen. Dort wo ich zur Schule gegangen bin, hätte man ein Kind, das so redet, zum Logopäden geschickt. Und [ʀ̩] habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht gehört (außer in lautmalerischen Ausdrücken wie _Brrr_).


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe im Sprachlabor Beispiele für das Lernen beim Logopäden eingestellt. Dabei wird vom Logopäden mit dem Finger die Unterlippe an die Zähne gedrückt für Standardaussprache. Links gebe ich hier nicht, da dort auch Videos gezeigt werden. Dabei geht es allerdings um f in pf.
Bei der bilabialen Aussprache wird mit einem Luftballon verglichen.

Im Faden geht es ja um die Nichtstandardversionen und ihre Verbreitung bzw. ihr Vorhandensein in verschiedenen Versionen und Gebieten.


----------



## Linnets

berndf said:


> In welchem Kontext? In Südtirol könnte ich mir das vorstellen. Dort wo ich zur Schule gegangen bin, hätte man ein Kind, das so redet, zum Logopäden geschickt. Und [ʀ̩] habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht gehört (außer in lautmalerischen Ausdrücken wie _Brrr_).


Sorry für die Verspätung, um einen Kommentar zu hinterlassen. Canepari ist ein italienischer Phonetiker, der seine eigenen Konventionen verwendet. Duden Aussprachewörterbuch schreibt [kvatʃ] aber auch:



> <_qu_> wird in diesem Wörterbuch einheitlich als [kv] transkribiert. Regionale aussprachevarianetn hierfür sind:
> 
> Besonders mf./nordd. oft. [kv̥] (z. T. auch [kf] mit entstimmtem oft. deutlich geriebenem Frikativ (_quaken_) [ˈkv̥aːkn̩], _Quelle_ [ˈkv̥ɛlə]), wobei die Aspiration des [kʰ] meist in der labiodentalen Reibung des folgenden [v̥] aufgeht.
> Österr./südd. häufig [kʰv] mit Aspiration und schwacher/fehlender Reibung.
> Besonders schweiz. (auch in Südtirol, Luxemburg): [ku̯] mit bilabialem, unsilbischem Halbvokal (_quaken _[ˈkʰu̯aːkn̩], _Quelle_ [ˈkʰu̯ɛlə]). Seltener (vereinzelt auch in Deutschland, Österreich) [kʰβ] mit schwacher, bilabialer Reibung.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Linnets, herzlichen Dank.
Das war sehr hilfreich für mich.

Es zeigt die Vielfalt und dass ich keine absolute Ausnahme bin.


----------



## berndf

Linnets said:


> Duden Aussprachewörterbuch schreibt [kvatʃ] aber auch:
> 
> 
> 
> <_qu_> wird in diesem Wörterbuch einheitlich als [kv] transkribiert. Regionale aussprachevarianetn hierfür sind:
> 
> Besonders mf./nordd. oft. [kv̥] (z. T. auch [kf] mit entstimmtem oft. deutlich geriebenem Frikativ (_quaken_) [ˈkv̥aːkn̩], _Quelle_ [ˈkv̥ɛlə]), wobei die Aspiration des [kʰ] meist in der labiodentalen Reibung des folgenden [v̥] aufgeht.
> Österr./südd. häufig [kʰv] mit Aspiration und schwacher/fehlender Reibung.
> Besonders schweiz. (auch in Südtirol, Luxemburg): [ku̯] mit bilabialem, unsilbischem Halbvokal (_quaken _[ˈkʰu̯aːkn̩], _Quelle_ [ˈkʰu̯ɛlə]). Seltener (vereinzelt auch in Deutschland, Österreich) [kʰβ] mit schwacher, bilabialer Reibung.
Click to expand...

Ja, diese Beschreibung klingt für mich plausibel.


----------



## Hutschi

Frank78 said:


> Im Englischen ist qu meist [kw], im Deutschen fast immer [kw].


Unterscheiden sich hier die englischen und deutschen Aussprachen im Detail? Ich habe das Gefühl, in Englisch wäre die Aussprache gespannter als in Deutsch. Über die Häufigkeit spreche ich hier nicht. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du wirklich die [kw] -Version meinst und nicht [kv]


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> Unterscheiden sich hier die englischen und deutschen Aussprachen im Detail? Ich habe das Gefühl, in Englisch wäre die Aussprache gespannter als in Deutsch. Über die Häufigkeit spreche ich hier nicht. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du wirklich die [kw] -Version meinst und nicht [kv]



(Ich sehe, ich habe mich damals wohl vertippt und meinte [kv] im Deutschen.)

Die Lippenstellung ist komplett anders. Bei /v/ eher gespannt wie bei einem leichten Lächeln und die Schneidezähne berühren die Unterlippe, bei /w/ sind die Lippen gerundet und öffnen sich dann weit, alles ohne Zähne, als ob du jemanden küssen willst.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Frank, vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Dann habe ich es falsch verstanden, weil es ein Tippfehler war.



Frank78 said:


> Die Lippenstellung ist komplett anders. Bei /v/ eher gespannt wie bei einem leichten Lächeln und die Schneidezähne berühren die Unterlippe, bei /w/ sind die Lippen gerundet und öffnen sich dann weit, alles ohne Zähne, als ob du jemanden küssen willst.



Danke sehr. Ich betrachte beides hier als Phone. Dafür ist die Beschreibung so, wie ich sie kenne.
Ich selbst spreche aber /v/ als [β], also als Reibelaut zwischen den Lippen, ohne Beteiligung der Zähne. Dabei liegen die Lippen aufeinander und die Luft wird zwischen den Lippen durchgeblasen, ähnlich wie beim Plosiv "b".
Beim [β] sind die Lippen fast geschlossen, ohne sich weit zu öffnen. Es wird stimmhaft gesprochen.



zur Notation:

/v/ und /w/ sind Phoneme, also bedeutungsunterscheidend, können aber jeweils unterschiedlich durch Laute realisiert sein.
Ich spreche über Phone, also [v] und [w], die in Deutsch unter Umständen das gleiche Phonem darstellen, also nicht bedeutungsunterscheidend sind.

Mir ist nicht hundertprozentig klar, was ganz genau [w] ist, wenn es um Deutsch geht.
Eigentlich müsste es mit Englisch übereinstimmen, da es ja derselbe Laut ist.

Zu Beginn der Diskussion war mir der Unterschied zwischen /v/ und [v] nicht klar.

In Deutsch ist /v/ zum Beispiel als [v] realisiert, kann aber auch durch [β] realisiert sein - oder andere Phoneme.

*Edit*: Mittelteil ergänzt


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> In Deutsch ist /v/ zum Beispiel als [v] realisiert, kann aber auch durch [β] realisiert sein - oder andere Phoneme.


Wir drehen uns im Kreis. Diese Frage wurde schon mehrfach dahingehend beantwortet, dass keiner für uns [β] für eine natürlich klingende Realisierung von /v/ hält. Es mag sehr selten in <qu> vorkommen, aber auch nur dort.


----------

